
Gogo sells commercial in-flight WiFi business to Intelsat - t3rabytes
http://gogoair.mediaroom.com/2020-08-31-Gogo-Announces-Entry-into-Agreement-to-Sell-its-Commercial-Aviation-Business-to-Intelsat-for-400-Million-in-Cash
======
t3rabytes
> As part of the transaction, Gogo will enter into a 10-year network services
> agreement under which Intelsat will have exclusive access to Gogo ATG
> services for the CA market in North America, subject to minimum revenue
> guarantees of $177.5 million.

Interesting approach here, seems to just be offloading the service to Intelsat
only to have a rev guarantee which would make the sale profitable with a
pretty quick turnaround.

